# More power!



## 110319 (Mar 2, 2008)

Having only driven our MH (boxer 2.5 chassis) for a few hundred miles i've got frustrated with its lack of poke, i've been considering an engine swap and have had a quote from TB turbo's. But today i decided to "tweek the pump" basically its the oldest diesel engine go faster mod you can do, i turned the fuel metering screw in a fraction and am amazed how much its improved its performance. It still does not smoke so i might go a little further!

Or it might go bang! but since TB get more power from the engine i assume it will cope?


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Like your style! Feel there maybe a big bang coming to you soon :lol: H


----------

